# Other Languages > jQuery >  jQuery - SlickGrid - sometime my customer gets this message

## szlamany

The attached screen shot shows an error message that sometimes appear for one of my customers.  If they immediately try again to open this "grid" it works - so it's a sporadic problem.

And I've never gotten it myself - nor have dozens of others users...

I searched in the slick.grid.js source and found this code



```
            if ($style[0].styleSheet) { // IE
                $style[0].styleSheet.cssText = rules.join("");
            }
            else {
                $style[0].appendChild(document.createTextNode(rules.join(" ")));
            }

            var sheets = document.styleSheets;
            for (var i = 0; i < sheets.length; i++) {
                if ((sheets[i].ownerNode || sheets[i].owningElement) == $style[0]) {
                    stylesheet = sheets[i];
                    break;
                }
            }
```

Which I am not in control of...

And they are using Firefox

----------


## tr333

Have you tried reporting this bug to the slickgrid developers?  Running the js through the browser debugging tools with breakpoints should help out in determining what conditions are causing the problem.  Since you have full access to the non-minified js source, this shouldn't be "too" hard (i hope).

----------

